# How to mount a GoPro to riding helmet



## Doug (7 April 2014)

I thought some people might find it interesting to see one method for fixing a GoPro to a riding helmet. I chose to go with an un-official headmount from Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00DZK1BDC/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 It has grippy insides which when combined with a skull cap makes for a very secure fitting! 

Firstly, I stretched it over the skull cap so I was happy with the fit: 








Then I simply re covered the hat with the original silk and its ready to go: 







There are other mounting choices, such as a permanent sticker mount: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Camera-Helm...1396899177&sr=8-4&keywords=gopro+helmet+mount 

I havent tried those and don't really fancy having the camera mount as a permanent fixture on my helmet. I hope that might help people deciding on cameras/mounts to use when riding.


----------



## Gloi (7 April 2014)

I have a Drift X170 and have been having trouble fixing it to my helmet. It does have a clip which is meant to fix to goggles but looks like it might fit to this strap so I might try it.
I'll need to fix the camera to the top or the side of the helmet though as it is a different shape to the gopro.


----------



## hairycob (8 April 2014)

I decided to wear mine chest mounted after a few people said they find watching head cam videos can make them feel a bit nauseous ( too much camera movement). Got my harness from ebay for half the gopro price. So far I have used it out hacking & my son has trialled it in a  jumping lesson. He is using it XC on Sunday.


----------



## Kaylum (8 April 2014)

This craze of fixing cameras to hats Nothing should be attached to a riding hat. The reason for a riding hat is impact protection which is why it's shaped the way it is.


----------



## Dizzydancer (8 April 2014)

Kaylum i agree a chest harness much safer.
they think schumacer injury was worse due to having a head cam on. just worth thinking about


----------



## Kati*89 (8 April 2014)

You could always use a head strap, has sticky bits on to keep in place, but not permanent and would come off if you fell..god forbid!
http://gopro.com/camera-mounts/head-strap-mount


----------



## Doug (9 April 2014)

Kaylum said:



			This craze of fixing cameras to hats Nothing should be attached to a riding hat. The reason for a riding hat is impact protection which is why it's shaped the way it is.
		
Click to expand...

Mounting it in the way I have done above is surely no worse than a riding hat with a fixed peak?


----------



## Gloi (16 April 2014)

I got the headmount after reading your post and have tried it with my Drift camera and it works 
I've used the goggle mount from my camera and velcroed it to the plastic on the opposite side to the go pro mount attachment. I went out with it yesterday and the camera stayed in position well. The only trouble was that I got mixed up and the camera was on when I thought it was off and vice versa so I got some very boring footage.


----------

